# Dubai Silicon Oasis , how suitable for family with children



## samnajar (May 2, 2016)

Hi All,

We are a family with one 3 years old, considering a move to Silicon Oasis closer to our son's school.
If anyone living there, is it possible to find children play area, green spaces where children can run/play.
If yes , which buildings /areas within DSO would you recommend ?


Many thanks in advance for your precious time


----------



## maths.teacher (Feb 4, 2013)

Hey,

I do not live in SO but work here and its a great place for families. If your budget allows it look at Cedar Villas or Semmar Villas as its a very family orientated community with green areas etc.


----------



## Aliz (Apr 5, 2012)

Its a good place for families and although I know a few families staying there I dont know specific areas to recommend!


----------



## meindubai (Nov 4, 2016)

I don't know about silicon oasis I have a friend living there with her husband and son with no complaints but I recommend you have a look at mridif a real family community many parks and malls available in the area too


----------



## yakave (Jun 13, 2017)

Too much traffic during rush hours in DSO. I recommend mirdif too.


----------

